# Showman saddles are now made by Double T?



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I detest most things made by showman, the leather is all poo. 

About the saddles, I cant answer that but if double t is making them, then their saddles are also poo.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

So Showman aka Double T nowadays makes other stuff as well as saddles?


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

They make bits, headstalls, breastcollars ect....

Often catering to "the more glitter and zebra print on my horse the faster it will run" crowd.

Some items look nice, but the leather is cheap, I'd rather have a plain headstall thats made well than a fancy one that the leather feels like plastic.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks, answered my question then, Showman sold out to Double T. My saddle is not cheap leather, silver is cheap yes, the rest of the saddle is very good quality, especially the fit and the feel. Double T can't fake that!


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

From what I heard Showman went out of business 9-10 years ago, then the copycats from Kanpur India decided to use the Showman Name as it was once a good Saddle brand.

Double T and Showman as far as I know of for at least 7-8 years have been made by the same people in India and imported into the US by the same company.

.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

About 4 years ago a local lady bo't a Showman so her daughter could have a "show saddle". Lots of happiness when it arrived until the coach put it on the girl's horse. Since it was shipped out of the US it was too expensive to send back. She had called me asking for advice then ignored it. I haven't repaired hundreds of saddles without learning a thing or two.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I figured these new ones weren't made by the same company. Sneaky to use the name.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

That would explain why I have a few bridles that are close to 20 yrs old and fine that are Showman and later ones I bought have long been thrown away.

Knew the Indian companies cheat. Ebay is full of new brand name saddles for a fraction of the price. Not so long ago there was one selling "Tad Coffin" saddles for $400. If it were real I'd have been all over it.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Leather All Purpose Jumping Treeless Saddle Leopard Print | eBay

How could any maker compete with that?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

SueNH said:


> Leather All Purpose Jumping Treeless Saddle Leopard Print | eBay
> 
> How could any maker compete with that?


I understand what you mean, but that saddle seriously looks like junk. Unfortunately, people who have never had hands on a gorgeous, well-made name brand saddle or who are just looking for a cheap saddle can't tell the difference. All they see is the "pretty" and the price tag and think they're getting an awesome deal. Then they come on here wondering why their horse is sore or acting up and get their knickers in a twist when we tell them that their "beautiful" saddle is junk and is likely the problem. *le sigh*


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

It's junk. That seller has reincarnated himself several times now.


----------

